# Looking for Corky blanks



## senormollywhop (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can buy Corky blanks? Have some ideas i would like to try my hand at for next year, i just can't find the blanks like Coastal Marsh and Waterloo get. Any ideas i would greatly appreciate the help and i will remember you as well.....

Thanks


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

senormollywhop said:


> Does anyone know where i can buy Corky blanks? Have some ideas i would like to try my hand at for next year, i just can't find the blanks like Coastal Marsh and Waterloo get. Any ideas i would greatly appreciate the help and i will remember you as well.....
> 
> Thanks


Contact Mirrolure and tell them what you want. Buy the minimum number for a custom order and away you go. if you want them plain, order them plain.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Hookspit had broken backs hookless last time I was there.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Waterloo/Custom Corky get them made by Mirrolure in custom colors. 

Back when I checked the minimum order on a custom color was 250. Cost was about $6.75/lure plus shipping.


----------

